# Pimg's first ketschker- more blind cross drills



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yep, I decided to try the ass pass. These short blind cross drills from Daisy Peel have been pretty fun to try out. Here's the rest of them:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Willy, You do such a good job with Pimg. Looks like you are both having fun.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wonderful job.... START TRIALING ALREADY!!! Just go, have fun, realize you won't alway's Q BUT you will alot  

aw:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I am going to start trialing. I'm working on a plan to Pimg's CATCH. It will take 14 trails if she successfully Q's every run. There are at least seven trials in Indiana in 2013, six of which are in Indianapolis (read: no hotel fees!), and that only gets us to the end of September. There are no more trials scheduled this early for the end of the year, but I suspect they will continue the usual trend of one per month giving us three more local Indianapolis trials in 2013. Ten trials a year is not too bad at all, and again- those are mostly local.

Yes, I'm fully aware we will not Q ever run (wouldn't that be cool though!). I just decided to put together a roadmap to our "earliest possible" CATCH title, and 14 trials was the magic number, with about 1.5 years being the magic length of time. I'd like to feasibly accomplish this in two years. And if your curious, that is 112 total runs, at $14/run- $1568.


----------

